# Meguiar's Detailing Seminar's



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Just a heads up really as i know that there is a lot of interest in this type of thing.

Post was take from the Meg's forum.



Tom - Meguiar's said:


> Hi guys n gals......
> 
> I am unsure if you all know about these....probably do.
> 
> ...


----------

